# Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV,RTV



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>









*GAME FOUR* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (47-35) (20-21 on road home) @ Washington Wizards (45-37) (29-12 at home) 









MCI Center, Washington, D.C., Monday May 2nd, 2005
Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV, RTV*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Missouri-6'4-PEELER <> Syracuse-6'10-THOMAS <>  Glynn Academy-6'11-BROWN*


*Playoff Individual Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=65% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 21,3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 26,7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andres Nocioni 11,3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Haywood, Jamison 7,7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 5,7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 6,3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 1,67</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Arenas, Hughes 2,33</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 2,67</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jarred Jeffries 1,67</td></tr></table>

*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2

*Playoff Series*
103 vs 94
113 vs 103
99 @ 117
2-1

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*1600 points Jackpot*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Bulls win this one in a defensive (for this series) minded game. Gilbert Arenas and Co. will have even less materials to put down the Bulls with after this one.

Bulls 97
Wizards 95

Gordon 25 + GW finger roll
Arenas 19


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We need to play four good quarters or we will lose again in Washington. But there is the possibility if we are able to slow the tempo down and stop their fastbreaks, therefore I think that we can take the win.


Bulls 103
Wizards 99


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The refs ease up on the bulls a bit, D & rebounding improve, Gordon gets going with a 20 plus game, and Harrington comes up with a solid effort. Wizards also find a point in the game where they revert back to individual basketball and start chucking off balance, bad shots. Bulls wear them down.

Bulls 99
Wizards 94


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

to everyone who wants to watch the game, but doesnt live in the states, or doesnt have a tv, or doesnt have those channels.... 
i found a way how to watch the game (creds go to croco).

download cool streaming 

if i searched right bulls game will be on guangdongTV,
boston vs indiana will be on CCTV 5
and dallas vs houston on espn asia.

i could be wrong though, but i'm sure on of those channels will broadcast a game. 

i will confirm when i get the exact dates / channels.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago 92
Wizards 90


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

Radio personality on the tele last night was pretty confident the Bulls will win this game. I might just be a pessimistic fellow, but I'm not so sure about that assured of a prediction. I like the Wizards, despite their occassional buffoonery, to remember what got them a "W" in game 3 and hit the glass and use their bigs. I just hope the Bulls come out with more energy and more focus. I'll predict a Bulls win, but it's not a real confident prediction.

Bulls 98
Wizards 92


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

98










88

i'll be on a flight during the game. if anyone has the jones, please take play by play. go bulls !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I think the Wiz take this. They're a completely different team at home. It'll be closer this time but still no cigar. 

Wiz 102
Bulls 97


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls are gonna have to keep the Wiz off the offensive glas and also bring the D we've seen all year.
I don't like our chances @ Washington.

Wiz 110
Bulls 97


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OK - so it ain't the Broom for Wizards , but we take this one to Close the series at Home.

Bulls 105

Wizs 99

Ben 28

Tyson 15 15 5


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Bulls 118
Wiz 114

Then come home, close it out, and on to Miami.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 109

Wizards 104


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 88
Wizards 84


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Bulls win this game. Ben with a huge game (+30pts)

Bulls 98
Wiz 92.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Two scenarios.

Bulls hold Washington under 100 points: 30% chance
Bulls 94
Wash 88

Bulls don't.... 70% chance
Bulls 103
Wash 113

:biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I've picked the winner in each of the first 3 games of the series, no reason to stop now.

Bulls 102
Whiz 93


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler better have a monster game. He has played like crap relative to how he was playing down the stretch of the regular season. The guards should be ashamed of their performance and play better, and we should have a healthy Ben Gordon. Nocioni I expect to play well again.

Bulls- 111
Wizards- 105

If we are going to win, we are going to score a lot like in the last 2 wins for us.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Kwame will be out with a stomach virus.
> 
> :dead:



That could also help a little bit ...


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

BenDengGo, have you confirmed your channels yet, right now on the bulls channel is chinese areobics, its funny.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Duhon a game time decision they are saying? Duhon is playing in my opinion... he is not missing this. If you play with broken ribs you are not gonna let much else keep you out.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Duhon a game time decision they are saying? Duhon is playing in my opinion... he is not missing this. If you play with broken ribs you are not gonna let much else keep you out.


Did they say the reason , cause it's game time already??


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



bullet said:


> Did they say the reason , cause it's game time already??


Like i just said in the other thread. He tweaked his back pretty bad. He sat out some of the practice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another game on NBA tv!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Thank god I have streaming espn 1000.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need Duhon and three pt shooting and defense.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Can i get in the Kirk Hinrich fan club?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Like i just said in the other thread. He tweaked his back pretty bad. He sat out some of the practice.


Well , thanx again in this thread too :biggrin: 

Out of all possible injuries , this is the one we can take with Ben and Pargo filling up...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Duhon being out can't be good... I heard it was his birthday.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm not usually the pessimistic type...but now Duhon?
There is no way to overcome this on the road in the playoffs...especially with Ben still sick

refrickendickulous this is


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Maybe Ben Will Start!!!

IM WRONG!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I have broken out the lucky #3 road jersey, nothing to worry about now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gooooo Bulls!!! Big game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I have broken out the lucky #3 road jersey, nothing to worry about now.


oh thank god!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ick. speros and fred have the call on nba tv 

*duhon is starting.*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Audio link? I'm at school without a TV.

Total suckage.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Well were showing some intensity and discipline........


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Awesome start... for the wizards.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

3 ****in TOs... ****in garbage.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A block and a t/o 4-0 wizards. Damn! another t/o. Offensive rebound...we cannot do this.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

three straight turnovers. 

:curse:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6-0 Wizards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are not going to be shut out. 6-2.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

No audio link?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Harrington with two fouls with only 2:22 played.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i never saw a team so snakebit on the defensive glass as the Bulls lately

just not athletic enough


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Let's try to hit the 40 foul mark this game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2nd PF on Othella already - thats nuts!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Tyson already with his 1st... jesus christ... this dont look good. and Noc is lookin like garbage on O and D.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

12-2


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, really shaky start. It seems like we haven't recovered from the last game. We've got to respond better than this.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

playing like doo doo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

12-2 wizards. We needed a good start! We cannot play from behind on Washington's homecourt.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Good start you ****ing idiots you just replicated everything we did wrong last game.

-Foul trouble
-Allowing offensive rebounds
-Giving up easy buckets

By the way-NOC YOU ARE NOT A DAMN JUMP SHOOTER


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the wheeels have completely come off. These are the suckaBulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow - how bad can it get.

an awful start , and also we pick those stupid fouls , as if last game did'nt happen.

wake up Bullies!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls look lethargic out there... and Wizards came ready to play. Pathetic... they better step the **** up....they can not be blown out again.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Let's try to hit the 40 foul mark this game.


We're on our way, this is ugly.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this looks like a team the WILL lose the series. They can't freaking get defensive rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 3 fouls, 3 t/o and they have 2 offensive rebounds and are out rebounding us 4-0


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The only team stats we have is 3 PF's and 3 TO's :dead:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Kirk is playin stupid as hell! Make a smart pass u damn idiot!!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I really hope we dont keep AD next season because we wont need that type of leadership because Kirk will run the show and he will only take away from Dengs or Nocionis minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We have zero rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3 offensive rebounds. another t/o another foul.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

just not athletic enough


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Im really missing Curry and Deng right about now!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

This game may be over quick if we don't stop, um, playing like ****?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

0 rebounds 4 turnovers


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Art thou a better team without the one named Curry.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

and scared..thery are scared :eek8:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have not shown up at all


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



bullet said:


> 0 rebounds 4 turnovers


Its Eddy Curry's fault.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

The beauty is... we can't play much worse...

Or can we?

We started 0-9 to start the season... oh ye of little faith...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sloth said:


> Art thou a better team without the one named Curry.


this has nothing to do with Curry. The players on the floor are not playing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AD is pretty God Damn stupid for a vet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally got a fg!! 17-5


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

can't remember them looking so bad


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I think Hinrich deserves a little more respected than he gets, he drives and get raped on his way and no foul and usually makes the basket.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's bad enough that our guards are for some reason refusing to go to the hole, this is some of the worst officiating I have ever seen.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Do these Wizard fans get to anyone else as just ignorant. They boo a lot when its an obvious fould against them.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

If we don't start playing soon this game will be over at halftime


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Kirk's FG% close to the basket has improved from about 10% in the regular season to about 50% in the postseason. Take care of the damn ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler is nowhere near what Curry is on offense, but give the ball to Chandler and let him get a shot off of his athleticism. He will at least draw fouls, give it to Chandler now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kirk!

Don't shoot when there's nobody under the hoop to get a rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

.700% to .167% 7 rebounds to 1. 5 t/o to 1.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm saying we lead at halftime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok, let's regroup.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyson with 2 missed FTs...thatta boy!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I hate that god damn fast break 3 by Hinrich. It kills the offense when he misses... and it seems to me he like he can't shoot 3s at Washington. He was 0 for 6 Sat right?

Make it 1 for 6.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I'm saying we lead at halftime.


We got within two last game at half and we were really outplayed.

I don't count us out of this one either.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a lot more confidence that Tyson will develop some offense than I do in Eddy developing a mean streak.

Some of his moves the last few games have been outstanding.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

still can't stop withe the Eddy Curry crap LOL


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I like how the game is going. Sure, we went down big early, but the Wiz have done it all with Tawn, Arenas and Hughes. Eventually our shots will fall.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Future said:


> I hate that god damn fast break 3 by Hinrich. It kills the offense when he misses... and it seems to me he like he can't shoot 3s at Washington. He was 0 for 6 Sat right?
> 
> Make it 1 for 6.


That 3 was very Crawfordesque.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Future said:


> I hate that god damn fast break 3 by Hinrich. It kills the offense when he misses... and it seems to me he like he can't shoot 3s at Washington. He was 0 for 6 Sat right?
> 
> Make it 1 for 6.


He's streaky. But even when he misses, it forces the defense to spread and cover, opening things up inside and allowing for lanes to be filled in the event that the three is passed up. The same goes for Ben.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wizards 10-2 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Much needed fg by Griff


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben with a horrible shot...then the Bulls decide playing defense is not in their interest. Wiz layup.

Wizards by 11.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Kirk!
> 
> Don't shoot when there's nobody under the hoop to get a rebound.


they are all afraid to shoot even good shots, and wait until theres a bad one with time running out


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We should try Pargo hes usually a good steak breaker when were cold.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I love how Griffin holds the ball too long, like he's gonna break somebody off the dribble, and then passes to someone else with 5 seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

On the boards Wizards lead 13-5 :curse: 

Some intensity won't hurt


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Man Griff does not miss those mid range jumpers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Atta boy Ben.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

is there any way an out of market guy like me can watch or listen to this game on my computer other than Game Update on ESPN?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Weird. Griffen is clutch.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Lysol in.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

right now, the wiz too athletic. Noc will have to get his head together


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems like we need Ben to score 30 today to get somewhere.

All this and Arenas has'nt started yet...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon's shot is off early


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Dixson with a trey... we cannot let the dixon's of their team score.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon's takin stupid shots and getting killed by Dixon.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We lost this one.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we need to get in their faces!


c'mon!

this game could be one for the ages. or they could just give up. i don't see them giving up. 

we can't hit

they can't miss

stop playing scared!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Should we fire Skiles for playing Ben, or should we have fired him for not playing him earlier in previous games?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is Terrible - even Dixon hitting now after he missed all the series


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

SCORE?!! :upset:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ben and Kirk need to quit playing like little shot-jacking girls and take the ball to the rack. Plain and simple.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this is not a team that can win. The Duhon injury was the straw that broke the camels back. No rotation. No organization on the floor. No skills


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> We lost this one.


I would'nt go so far but it can't be any worse


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich's shootin like he did before game 2, like crap. Stick to driving.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We lost the first quarter. We need to win the next three.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Ben and Kirk need to quit playing like little shot-jacking girls and take the ball to the rack. Plain and simple.


thank you!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This game is a replica of Game 2, .C. can't play much better and we can't play much worse. To only be down 14, I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Absolutely horrendous start to the game. Disgusting shot selection. There's nothing more to say. Truly sad display of basketball out there. 

Let's just hope it doesn't go on for three more quarters, better yet for the rest of this series.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That was probably the worst possible start I could have come up with.

Fouls, turnovers, offensive rebounds, horsehit shooting, pansies not going hard to the hole, missed FT's...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*worst case senario!* 

Why can't we play the first minutes , why do we have to start the game 14 behind :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Ben and Kirk need to quit playing like little shot-jacking girls and take the ball to the rack. Plain and simple.


It couldn't possibly be any simpler.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

25% .167 in threes. missed 2 fts. 8 rebounds(wiz 16) and 5 t/o


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

5-20 from the floor against the Wizards.

Yeah, we don't need Eddy Curry.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullet said:


> I would'nt go so far but it can't be any worse


i'm pretty sure it can

noone is in their proper role on the floor. Its all scrambled. And they aren't athletic enough to get away with this. Not with Ben all screwed up


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I actually see the sky descending towards the earth just now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we shot 5-20 from field and had 5 TO's. Not bad for one quarter :dead: :boohoo:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> 5-20 from the floor against the Wizards.
> 
> Yeah, we don't need Eddy Curry.


You're right. Curry is exactly what we need.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

31-15.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anybody got our FG or turnover stats?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The second period is one to watch. Chicago has outscored Washington in the second quarter every single time they've played this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Go 
Pargo!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Stop Fouling Their Scrubs! Dammit!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Anybody got our FG or turnover stats?


We shot 25% and had 5 t/o first quarter


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

AD played like crap, good thing he is out.

but Tyson comes in and travels.... holy crap.... and then dixon kills us.

I don't see us winning this when they are playin like this.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Now AD with 2 PFs


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> We shot 25% and had 5 t/o first quarter


I know.........

j/k


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

This is just pathetic.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

anyone have the link to listen to the game?
thanks


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo throws up a horrible shot.... r u kidding me. If they are down by over 20 at half time... I am goin to study for my chem exam instead of stressin over this.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Hinrich is a pickpocket!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Ragingbull33 said:


> anyone have the link to listen to the game?
> thanks



SPARE YOURSELF


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

And Funderburke with his 2nd.

how low can it get???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We got a steal!! wow. 2 pts and a foul.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, we just **** away any momentum we may have had at 2-0. If these two games had been competitive, maybe . . .


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this team is totally overmatched, and injured now. Thye are beyond criticism. Its hopeless


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dixon is red hot


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Game over folks.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

we're losing 4 in a row


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's Dixon's birthday... and Tyson continues his not boxing out....Etan grabs the offensive board and scores.... bulls down 19..


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Attaboy, Kirk!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I wish we could just smack every player on the bulls really hard to wake them up.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Even their bench is tearing us up.

17 point game. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Geoshnas2005 said:


> SPARE YOURSELF


 :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> we're losing 4 in a row



Easy there, drama queen.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

O what a bull**** tickytack foul


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Get Pargo outta there... he is gettin abused. Man we need Luol and Eddy... especially since Noc has returned back to earth and is playin like crap.... and since we have no low post. Geez.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

T R A I N

W R E C K


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Defenitely Dixons birthday


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> we're losing 4 in a row


It's hard to see otherwise.

In happier news: I will have to change my sig club. Clearly the Wiz own the Bulls, not Jerry Reinsdorf.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

STOP SHOOTING HINRICH!!!

god yer a moron!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Othella is a POS!! Every game he gives up a lot of fouls.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wiz about to go up 21.

Looks like we want to make the series a long one.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Wiz get a foul call every time they get the ball pathetic!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> STOP SHOOTING HINRICH!!!
> 
> god yer a moron!!


Who else is going to take shots?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is to terrible.

Now Othella with his 3rd.

at this pace we'd be down 40 at halftime.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

actually, i thing the Deng injury is really felt more than anything else...along with Chandler

man could we use a 6'8 utility SF out there


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If the Bulls are down over 20 by half time... I aint watchin this. I'd rather study for my chem exam.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Seriously we need to rethink on Eddy if his heart is beating fine I see no reason to not rush him back. (Could we even put him back on the active roster?)


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We miss Duhon. Dixon wouldn't be doing this with Duhon in his face. *sigh*

But I think we definitely still have a chance to take this one.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> Seriously we need to rethink on Eddy if his heart is beating fine I see no reason to not rush him back. (Could we even put him back on the active roster?)


No, I don't believe so.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Who else is going to take shots?


um how about he drive instead of pullin up for a 17 ft jumper with a defender in his damn face. 

He cant shoot for **** at MCI center.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> It's hard to see otherwise.
> 
> In happier news: I will have to change my sig club. Clearly the Wiz own the Bulls, not Jerry Reinsdorf.


It's just not the way it works. The home crowd makes a big difference. This game might be over (although I'm not thinking so quite yet), but the series is hardly over. We just need to win a home game after getting whooped. Is that impossible? No.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> If the Bulls are down over 20 by half time... I aint watchin this. I'd rather study for my chem exam.


You could just do yourself a favor and start studying now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Easy there, drama queen.


lol. i thought that was MY job :wink:

who are these players on the floor wearing red, and what have they done with my bulls?

seriously

fred carter on nba tv: the bulls have a glassy look in their eyes.

omg. it's the....

THE STEPFORD BULLS!!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Geoshnas2005 said:


> Wiz get a foul call every time they get the ball pathetic!



That is killing me.. to watch.

Then I have to watch the Wizard feed.. and here them blow a load after every Wizard basket.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Future said:


> If the Bulls are down over 20 by half time... I aint watchin this. I'd rather study for my chem exam.


I'd just get an early start...


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> Seriously we need to rethink on Eddy if his heart is beating fine I see no reason to not rush him back. (Could we even put him back on the active roster?)



not in game shape anymore


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> You could just do yourself a favor and start studying now.


:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc with a stupid 3... we need Deng!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Who else is going to take shots?


That's what I used to say about Jamal. 

Kirk needs to put his head down and get to the hoop. So does Ben. That is the only way you make this game semi-respectable and give the Wizards even a shadow of a doubt that they aren't winning Game 5.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Geoshnas2005 said:


> not in game shape anymore


Man any eddy curry would help us even if he gives us 15 pts a game.

Ya Im pretty much dreaming this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon must be really hurt. 

We need Nocioni to play. We need him to score.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

The Wiz take a to because we made one 3?
Theres coach really is bad. Wiz still had all the momentum.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, we're getting slaughtered. Now I'm kinda glad this game isn't on national television or I'd be damn embarrased. I'm just hoping Bulls can at least cut it to 10 before halftime.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I still have faith they can cut the lead down... especially with Dixon trying to showboat and play one on one and jack dumb shots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry! We need Deng! We need Curry!

There. That's the maximum allowed We need Deng! and We need Curry! comments for one game thread. No more redundancies.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Good job with Kirk penetrating and kicking.

Keep on getting into the heart of the D!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our leading scorer has 4 pts.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Future said:


> If the Bulls are down over 20 by half time... I aint watchin this. I'd rather study for my chem exam.


Don't waste your time, get started on that exam early.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hughes showboatin.... playin streetball out there... this is why I hate the Wizards.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



truebluefan said:


> our leading scorer has 4 pts.


Lol isnt that adrian griffen?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> our leading scorer has 4 pts.


And we have only one more field goal than turnovers.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Davis u idiot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich had 5 points a few minutes ago.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Davis missed a wide open layup.... pathetic. Just when I thought they were going to get back in the game. Ok I'm done.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



YearofDaBulls said:


> Davis u idiot.


Gotta dunk that.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We look like a lottery team.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



YearofDaBulls said:


> Davis u idiot.


I hope after this season is over we just get rid of him or not start him because I think we would be so much better without him and his sloppy gameplay.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

All of a sudden we are relying heavily on three point shots to get us back in the game.

News flash guys, some of them will fall, but for the most part that is going to hurt us more than it helps.

Penetrate, drive, hell even get a couple of charges called I honestly don't care. Just don't play like a bunch of girls. 

Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich had 5 points a few minutes ago.


It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.

There. That's the maximum allowed It's not Kirk's fault and Kirk is God-themed posts for this thread. No more redundancies.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Is it too late to get Skiles to suit up?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Pay Ton said:


> All of a sudden we are relying heavily on three point shots to get us back in the game.
> 
> News flash guys, some of them will fall, but for the most part that is going to hurt us more than it helps.
> 
> ...


Get Davis off the floor
Get Davis off the floor
Get Davis off the floor
Get Davis off the floorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God. It's not Kirk's fault. Kirk is God.
> 
> There. That's the maximum allowed It's not Kirk's fault and Kirk is God-themed posts for this thread. No more redundancies.


What a stupid post. I merely pointed out that our leading scorer did not in fact have only 4 points.

Quit being hysterical.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

If we can get this down to 10 before the half then we'll be fine. But we need to start buying ****ing buckets.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We're panicing and just jacking up all sorts of garbage.
Barring any miracle turn around we are going home tied.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

****ing hinrich!!!!!!!!!!!!stop shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

pike You Stink!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> Get Davis off the floor
> Get Davis off the floor
> Get Davis off the floor
> Get Davis off the floorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I prefer to have Davis on there actually. Since I'm guranteed no three point attempts from him.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

All we got to do is.. get this damn lead down to 10-12 by half time.

The Wiz can't play any better!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Omfg I'm sick of Eddie Jordan calling fricken pointless timeouts. They are winning by 18 still! Its making for very slow game.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

We can officially put to rest the question of whom Miami would rather see in the next round...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Chicago N VA said:


> All we got to do is.. get this damn lead down to 10-12 by half time.
> 
> The Wiz can't play any better!


That's all easier said than done.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> That's all easier said than done.


The Wiz is not this good.. they are playing above there heads.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

That is sooooo cool lets give the Wiz extra points.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Kirk for 3 , he's 3-10.

Only 18 down :dead:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Chicago N VA said:


> The Wiz is not this good.. they are playing above there heads.



Above ours too...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> What a stupid post. I merely pointed out that our leading scorer did not in fact have only 4 points.
> 
> Quit being hysterical.


Of course it was a stupid post . . . just like the one that inspired it.

And your choice of "hysterical" is just beautiful. Nothing defines "hysterical" better than you rushing to Kirk's defense. Seriously.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Hey the Wiz are trying to play streetball and if we seriously can put this game back into our reach Wiz are in a lot of foul trouble.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Jeffries, Haywood, and Ruffin in foul trouble. If we get this to 10 by the half then I call we pull this one out.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Chicago N VA said:


> The Wiz is not this good.. they are playing above there heads.


Mebbe... 


All I know is we are playing way below ours. I honestly haven't been this disappointed with a Bulls game in a looong time. Not even back when we were 0-9, because in all honesty I expected us to suck.

Nope, this goes back to the Bill Cartwright era.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sp00k said:


> Jeffries, Haywood, and Ruffin in foul trouble. If we get this to 10 by the half then I call we pull this one out.


thinking same thing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Larry Hughes has gold teef... he's crunk mang! Lil john & the east side boyz....

whaaaaat

okaaaaaaaay


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Of course it was a stupid post . . . just like the one that inspired it.
> 
> And your choice of "hysterical" is just beautiful. Nothing defines "hysterical" better than you rushing to Kirk's defense. Seriously.


Lets not let this get personal.

Regardless of afinity of certain players, suffice to say we are all on this sinking ship together... no need to use the frustration with the team to fuel frustrations with each other.

Breath in with the nose, out with the mouth.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Of course it was a stupid post . . . just like the one that inspired it.


One was a singluar post with a factual basis. The other was a post we've seen about 6,000 times during this series. Also factually based.



> And your choice of "hysterical" is just beautiful. Nothing defines "hysterical" better than you rushing to Kirk's defense. Seriously.


Not so much hysterical as much as it is warranted. Go back to June 2003 for a starting reference.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Future said:


> Larry Hughes has gold teef... he's crunk mang! Lil john & the east side boyz....
> 
> whaaaaat
> 
> okaaaaaaaay


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

(Just trying to lighten my mood)


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Whos the dirty team?
Tyson just walks away and Ethan tries to start something.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Have the Wizards gone through an offensive possession without getting points yet?
I haven't seen it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sp00k said:


> Jeffries, Haywood, and Ruffin in foul trouble. If we get this to 10 by the half then I call we pull this one out.


The Bulls could pull this out even if they trailed by 18 going into the fourth quarter.

But not playing like this. They have to play smart and tough. They were only down two going into the half at the last game, and they got blown out by not playing smart and tough.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Whoa, VV is a mod now? When did this happen?

BTW, congrats VV. :greatjob:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



JRose5 said:


> Have the Wizards gone through an offensive possession without getting points yet?
> I haven't seen it.


Dixon playing out his head right now..

Jamison is throwing up garbage and it's going in....

I don't see the Wiz keeping up with this offensive clip all game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

If I was a Bulls Player, I would be scared as hell to go into a lockeroom with Scott Skiles at half time.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Gordon weighs the tip over Thomas. Way to go little dude!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> If I was a Bulls Player, I would be scared as hell to go into a lockeroom with Scott Skiles at half time.


LoL id run away and pull a Quami Brown


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Message to the Bulls...










Wake Up


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We need to be very careful to avoid any suspensions as the frustration of this game continues.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Davis is bad! There should be a cut AD club.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> We need to be very careful to avoid any suspensions as the frustration of this game continues.


Are you talking about players or posters? :smilewink


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We cannot beat a team if we shoot 27%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Someone on the Bulls needs a birthday in the 2nd half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

WWE comes on in 12 mintues.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I'm disappointed. Chandler isn't even hitting the boards now when a shot goes up.

Don't give up guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*a brickfest*


bulls are shellshocked 


61-37


:eek8: :sour:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> LoL id run away and pull a Quami Brown


I'd announce my retirement at halftime.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



ScottMay said:


> Are you talking about players or posters? :smilewink


Yeah, let's keep it clean. No net fighting.

("That Hansel is so hot right now. They're breakdance fighting.")


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Series tied.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Ouch. Down 24 at the half. The only thing that still has me watching is to see how these guys respond to the beating that Skiles is giving them now.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

We're facked barring a miracle 2nd half. Damn disappointing as I was looking forward to seeing an angry Bulls team tonight. We just really suck at MCI Center this season. :dead:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

How painful is this to watch?

jesus christ...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Down 24 at the half.

only good thing is next game we're back in UC.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay, I'm done with this game. I'll still catch glimpses of it, but just for score updates.

I'm going to watch 24 now. It's expected to be one of the best episodes of the season. Hopefully it'll lighten my mood.

It's too hard to watch this. My stomach is too weak to keep going.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I just saw one of my girlfriend's friends flash her tittays outside the computer lab. WTF.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Could we have possibly played a dumber half?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We were down by 20 against the Nets at halftime, lets hope we can do something similiar.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I just saw one of my girlfriend's friends flash her tittays outside the computer lab. WTF.


Well, you seem to be the only one who has something interesting to watch tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



DaBullz said:


> Someone on the Bulls needs a birthday in the 2nd half


That joke played itself out BEFORE game 3.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Wow.........................................................................this sucks...........


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

These Bulls look like they are giving up.. the last couple of possessions I've seen 3 or 4 Wizards going for rebounds with no Bulls around them.

I mean can the Bulls play any worse? :eek8: 

I have to run to the store and hopefully I am gone long enough.. that the Bulls would have come out smoking and sliced the lead in half. :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

24% to 54%....200% to .375% in threes. missed 5 fts. out rebounded 28-18. 9 t/o.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I wore my Pippen bulls jersey to work today.

People should be laughing at me.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I just saw one of my girlfriend's friends flash her tittays outside the computer lab. WTF.




Poor baby..... :boohoo:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

There have been bigger comebacks in NBA history, FWIW.

A more realistic goal for the Bulls, imo, would be to win the second half. Even if it's just a point. And maybe commit fewer than 5 turnovers. Something, anything positive to take back to Chicago.

The home cooking will do us wonders, but you need some substance, not just fans yelling nice things at you. Our team game on both ends has unraveled, and now is a good time to take baby steps toward restoring order.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Could we have possibly played a dumber half?


no.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



truebluefan said:


> 24% to 54%....200% to .375% in threes. missed 5 fts. out rebounded 28-18. 9 t/o.


Yeah looking at the stat sheet you wouldn't be able to tell who was winning or losing...






:dead:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



DaBullz said:


> I wore my Pippen bulls jersey to work today.
> 
> People should be laughing at me.


I laugh whenever I see anyone over the age of 18 wearing a jersey when they're not at an actual sporting event (and even sometimes when they are). So it might not have anything to do with the events of tonight.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> We were down by 20 against the Nets at halftime, lets hope we can do something similiar.


And we lost. In OT, but we lost. 

I'm trying to be optimistic, honestly, but I can't see us winning this game by any means. 



> That joke played itself out BEFORE game 3.


For the Bulls sake, I hope the joke gains new material after the second half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whose surprised?

Cuz I'm not.

I picked Bulls in 7 b4 the series began. Both teams will win all their home games. I always knew we never had a shot at the MCI center.

I'm done with this game too.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Happy Freakin Birthday everyone on the Wizards.


Key questions for the second half:

Will this be the biggest blowout in Bulls history (eclipsing the loss to Minnesota)?
Will we get 65 points?
Will Antwan Jamison score more points then the Bulls?
Over/under on shots of Gilbert Arenas smiling on the Wizards bench in his warmups: 8
Will the final score beat any beating I've given a team on NBA Live on easy mode playing as the 98 Bulls vs. the 04-05 Bobcats?
How many times will I vomit?
Will the Wizards give fellatio to the refs on the court or will they just wait until after the game?
Finally, 7-2 odds are placed on Scott Skiles coming onto the court during the game and ***** slapping one of the Bulls. Will this happen?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

The only good thing I can think of is that we are playing the .C. Whiz, if there is a playoff team I would bet on giving up a 24-point halftime lead, it would be them.

I feel great about our chances, as long as we can cut the lead to 2 with 1 minute left in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Good thing our players didn't trash talk Jamison, or he'd be pissed and have a good game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We miss the scoring of Nocioni and Duhon and Gordon. Combined they are 2-12.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Its like winning the first two games put the pressure on us 'not to lose' rather than playing to win.

Momentum has shifted monumentally...

Bulls have risen from adversity before... hopefully they can do so again!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

At least get the game within 10 points and make it less than a 10 point loss to still have some dignity.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Gordon has 8 pts, but we need his fgs as well. He is 5-5 in fts.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> I just saw one of my girlfriend's friends flash her tittays outside the computer lab. WTF.



Can we get her to the game quick smart and flash ever time a wiz player shoots?

One were losing and now there's nake breasts around and I'm not getting a look.

Sigh.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Damn the Bulls are getting their *** kicked....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Is home court advantage worth 25 points for the Bulls?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

we were down by 15 at halftime against Atlanta and won the game handily. Of course, Washington is not Atlanta.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, this isn't very fun . . . I'm looking at Houston/Dallas now. At least this is a decent game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



DaBullz said:


> Is home court advantage worth 25 points for the Bulls?


No, not even close.

We are gonna have to do a complete 180 to win this series, IMO.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it is really starting to show with the loss of Curry and Deng. The lack of depth in the scoring department is showing. Now, I don't want to get flamed for this...but could someone please tell Andres Noicioni to stop shooting. Dude has slim to no offensive abilities, and has some of the worst ball handling skills I have seen for a SF. He shoots all the time, and he rarely ever hits.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least Tyson can be happy about losing that max contract that he was within grasp in coming down the stretch of the regular season. We need Curry back bad, his big body wouldn't allow guys to get in, is he the only one besides Noc. that knows how to box out? Davis, Othella, and Chandler have to be some of the worst rebounders in the league, they are getting their butts whooped left and white on the glass.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Yao is large.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon not playing in the 2nd half.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

sloth said:


> Duhon not playing in the 2nd half.


Good, more Benny G...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We must play like this this half.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Down by 28!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk makes a three thank goodness.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

25 !!! Lol...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We need to pick up Kurt Rambis somehow.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> I just saw one of my girlfriend's friends flash her tittays outside the computer lab. WTF.


Pics?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

:rofl:
This game.

Good God.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We could use Dikembe Mutumbo right now, stupid trade Pax!


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

We could use Michael Jordan right about now.... maybe Scottie or Dennis too...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben 1-10 now


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Pics?


Not on me. 

She gets naked at parties every once in a while. Usually in the spring and summer, when we used to lifeguard together.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

This is the most pathetic playoff game I have ever seen.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Nocioni is so overrated...lol


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Way to miss a lay up Othella...HAHAHAHA


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Nocioni is so overrated...lol


Not really.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Not really.


Really..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We're within 21. *cue danger music*


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Really..


Who rates him?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, we've cut 3 points off the lead in 4:23 seconds, we need to up the pace just a bit.

Down 24 at half, we need to cut it a point a minute. 

We're close, if we can keep it up and get it close the Whiz will melt down the stretch.

"Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Really..


Without Noc, we lose Game 1 handily. Without Noc in the starting lineup after Deng's injury, we possibly miss the playoffs.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Frankensteiner said:


> Who rates him?


Bulls fans happen to think he is pretty good, when in actuality he is pretty inconsistent. I don't see much athletic or offensive abilities either.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Dore: "They're starting to play basketball."

Woulda been nice to play some in the first half, so that going on a run now wouldn't mean cutting it to 21.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

We got 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Bulls fans happen to think he is pretty good, when in actuality he is pretty inconsistent. I don't see much athletic or offensive abilities either.


That's because as of right now, his main strengths are not his athleticism or offensive abilities.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Without Noc, we lose Game 1 handily. Without Noc in the starting lineup after Deng's injury, we possibly miss the playoffs.


Oh true that, and I agree. But that doesn't make him good. He was entitled to a pretty good game, but he will probably never accomplish his game 1 feats again.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben 1-10 now


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I cant stand the Wizards. I dislike everything about them.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Dayum, Dore calm the **** down we are still getting raped.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Oh true that, and I agree. But that doesn't make him good. He was entitled to a pretty good game, but he will probably never accomplish his game 1 feats again.


Keep in mind that Noc is a rookie, and that was his first playoff game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

That's 5 points off the lead in 6:02, we just have to keep it going, a point a minute is all we need.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Every time we make 2 shots in a row Wiz take timeout.

Insulting


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Not on me.
> 
> She gets naked at parties every once in a while. Usually in the spring and summer, when we used to lifeguard together.



I so misspent my time at uni. The grades aren't worth it kids.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wizards in foul trouble


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Gordon shooting 8.3%.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Keep in mind that Noc is a rookie, and that was his first playoff game.


I don't consider Noc to be a rookie at all. That man has had plenty of years of professional basketball. Plus, I don't for see his glaring weaknesses being improved upon anytime soon.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

KHinrich12 said:


> Dayum, Dore calm the **** down we are still getting raped.


Yeah, he was all like "now the Bulls are starting to make a run" in the 2nd quarter there, but everytime you look at the score, the margin just kept getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Good pass AD


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Wow Davis is really costing us.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

The game is still over...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The 13th off rebound :curse:


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

That wasn't a foul on Jamison...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

OMG, AD is just KILLING us tonight.

I just hope we can keep it close until we can go Tyson/Nocioni at the 5/4 the rest of the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

There's the savvy playoff veteran Davis, throwing away outlet passes and completely sleeping on the glass instead of boxing out.
:clap:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> The game is still over...


Going out on a limb there chief?


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



KHinrich12 said:


> Going out on a limb there chief?


Sure thing cowboy.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Is there a baseball game on tv?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And why is Pargo playing? He has been completely horrible, I'd rather see Griff in there.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



JRose5 said:


> There's the savvy playoff veteran Davis, throwing away outlet passes and completely sleeping on the glass instead of boxing out.
> :clap:


Yeah, AD's jib has been all kinds of messed up the last two games. 

But apparently sleeping in his own bed and getting some home-catered meals will rejuvenate him.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Ouch that 3 from Arenas might of been the dagger


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

bullsville said:


> And why is Pargo playing? He has been completely horrible, I'd rather see Griff in there.


Not even one of our players has been playing good today.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder if Gordon will get another couple ESPN interviews and a slot on Rome after this game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

All right. We cut the lead to 20!!!! Here we come!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

game over,20 points wizards lead going to the fourth quarter


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> All right. We cut the lead to 20!!!! Here we come!


The Bulls won the quarter by four. Obviously the Wiz are distracted by a cushy lead, but this is the first positive thing that's happened to the Bulls in four quarters. It's a start. 

Win the fourth quarter and I feel a lot better about our chances in game 5. And for Christ's sake, someone send AD home early. I don't want him punching a ref or an old lady in the head.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't mind losing. What I DO MIND VERY VERY MUCH, is a complete and total lack of effort. Players are out there playing like this is practice. With exception to Hinrich, Chandler, and Gordon (who has shown the effort....just has not made any shots), everyone else would be in my doghouse.

There simply is no excuse for some of the things I've seen tonight. Some of the things I've seen would get you benched on your local HS team. :curse:


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> I wonder if Gordon will get another couple ESPN interviews and a slot on Rome after this game.


Certainly hope so. Ben Gordon is the Bulls only true offensive gem. He is having an off night, everyone has one sometime or another.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AD ate poop for breakfast. He is what he eats.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Dixon's birthday today apparently.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ben is 3-24 in Washington. It's going to be pretty tough for the Bulls to win when Gordon is getting outplayed by Juan Dixon.

Not surprisingly, there hasn't been a "Ben stop shooting!!!" post made in the game thread.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Please Put Pargo On The Bench For The Rest Of The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Ben is 3-24 in Washington. It's going to be pretty tough for the Bulls to win when Gordon is getting outplayed by Juan Dixon.
> 
> Not surprisingly, there hasn't been a "Ben stop shooting!!!" post made in the game thread.



You just did it for us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MitchMatch said:


> Certainly hope so. Ben Gordon is the Bulls only true offensive gem. He is having an off night, everyone has one sometime or another.


Keep in mind this wasn't a slam on Ben as much as it was a comment on the gloss and sheen of volume scoring.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Lolerz @ 28 for dixon.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I don't mind losing. What I DO MIND VERY VERY MUCH, is a complete and total lack of effort. Players are out there playing like this is practice. With exception to Hinrich, Chandler, and Gordon (who has shown the effort....just has not made any shots), everyone else would be in my doghouse.
> 
> There simply is no excuse for some of the things I've seen tonight. Some of the things I've seen would get you benched on your local HS team. :curse:


They're afraid of the Wizards. They were afraid of them during the regular season. They appeared to lose the fear in games 1-2, but now it's back, and in a big way. 

No one wants to step up and attack the hoop, no one wants to box out and get physical on defense. All of those things need to happen if the Bulls aren't going to get swept in this series.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Keep in mind this wasn't a slam on Ben as much as it was a comment on the gloss and sheen of volume scoring.


A comment I agree with.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who idiot is ****ing guarding worthless dixon?


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> Not surprisingly, there hasn't been a "Ben stop shooting!!!" post made in the game thread.


Because they shouldn't. Ben is the only one on this team capable of either shooting us into the game. A scorer never stops shooting, even if it is an off night. That's how you get back into your goove.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dixon hasn't played this well since he played at Maryland.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, the Wizards fans who argue that Ben Gordon isn't any better than Juan Dixon certainly have a persuasive Exhibit A after tonight. Yikes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MitchMatch said:


> Because they shouldn't. Ben is the only one on this team capable of either shooting us into the game.


Hinrich did it the other night. Curry is able to when healthy. Pargo can in brief stretches.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Dixon is getting off like it's his birthday...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

These playoff games have made Chandlers value go down, and Curry's go up seeing how important he is to our rebounding, defense, and scoring.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday Dixon birthday


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The Bullls have only had 18 baskets the entire game.

Wow................................


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich did it the other night. Curry is able to when healthy. Pargo can in brief stretches.


Brief stretches doesn't count as completely taking over a game. Hinrich did it in game 2, but he doesn't have the ability to do it as regularly as Ben has done it through out the year. And you and me both know Eddy is purely a first half player. He loses so much energy in the first half, he can rarely dominate a game in full.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

One positive I see in this game is that Tyson Chandler seems to be able to draw fouls at will off of the dribble. He really needs to work this in the remaining games to get their bigs into foul trouble.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Game 5 is a must must must win.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, get the scrubs on the floor, Skiles. This game is over. No need risking an injury to a "key" player (quotes because I don't know if any player is "key" on the Bulls at this point).


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

KHinrich12 said:


> Game 5 is a must must must win.


Seriously?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



MitchMatch said:


> Brief stretches doesn't count as completely taking over a game. Hinrich did it in game 2, but he doesn't have the ability to do it as regularly as Ben has done it through out the year. And you and me both know Eddy is purely a first half player. He loses so much energy in the first half, he can rarely dominate a game in full.


What Eddy are you talking about, last years?

This year he would score something like.

1st- 6
2nd- 2
3rd- 4
4th- 4

Scoring a little throughout the game as it goes on.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> These playoff games have made Chandlers value go down, and Curry's go up seeing how important he is to our rebounding, defense, and scoring.


Knock it off already.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> What Eddy are you talking about, last years?
> 
> This year he would score something like.
> 
> ...


I rarely saw that in the games I watched. Maybe it was just my tv's reception.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> These playoff games have made Chandlers value go down, and Curry's go up seeing how important he is to our rebounding, defense, and scoring.


Didn't bullsville pwn you yesterday about this already? Maybe a day or two ago?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> Knock it off already.


Knock what off? Chandler is playing like crap right now.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Positives:

- Tyson has only 1 PF in 29 minutes of play.

- Ben Gordon can't have a poorer game than what he's done today.

- Funderburke is passable.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



bullsville said:


> Please Put Pargo On The Bench For The Rest Of The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never mind, sort of for a minute.

I'll say one thing for him, his stones are larger than any of the dead presidents' heads on Mt Rushmore.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MitchMatch said:


> Brief stretches doesn't count as completely taking over a game. Hinrich did it in game 2, but he doesn't have the ability to do it as regularly as Ben has done it through out the year.


Then again, how many times has Ben stretched 30+ points over four full quarters? 4th Q scoring is great, and it's a rare gift to be able to do what he does, but the games do last 48 minutes.



> And you and me both know Eddy is purely a first half player. He loses so much energy in the first half, he can rarely dominate a game in full.


Twist that around and you get the same thing for Gordon.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

13 pt lead.... 4 min left.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> These playoff games have made Chandlers value go down, and Curry's go up seeing how important he is to our rebounding, defense, and scoring.


Earth calling sloth , where do you bring these things from???


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> Knock what off? Chandler is playing like crap right now.



You make the same point over and over and over and over. It's tiresome.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

13-0 run for the bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Didn't bullsville pwn you yesterday about this already? Maybe a day or two ago?


Sorry, I'm not thrilled about being beaten on the boards by Michael Ruffin.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Down to 13 , might look better on the box score...


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Then again, how many times has Ben stretched 30+ points over four full quarters? 4th Q scoring is great, and it's a rare gift to be able to do what he does, but the games do last 48 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Twist that around and you get the same thing for Gordon.


Touche..... Touche... hehehe

But on the same token, I much rather have someone who is reliable and dominant scorer in the 4th quarter, than someone who does all his scoring in the 1st and then is done after that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mission accomplished. Even if they don't get closer than this, the Bulls got about as much out of this second half as could reasonably be expected.

Now they'll get a day to stew in the juices of a horrible loss that's going to get them lots of bad attention from the national media, and hopefully come out ready to play Game 5.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Pargo blows the run by playin like crap.... its ovah!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Future said:


> Pargo blows the run by playin like crap.... its ovah!



The guy is dangerous from outside, but he drives and jumps without anywhere to give up the ball WAY too often.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo is shooting every possible 3 pointer he finds...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> Sorry, I'm not thrilled about being beaten on the boards by Michael Ruffin.


You don't believe in the facts much do you?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> These playoff games have made Chandlers value go down, and Curry's go up seeing how important he is to our rebounding, defense, and scoring.


:laugh:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

tie series...a whole new ball game...best of three...with two games in chicago and one game in washington...I expect this to go to 7


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Positives:
> 
> - Tyson has only 1 PF in 29 minutes of play.


That's actually a negative.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls are shooting .299 while Washington is shooting .459 from the field. Bulls have taken 28 3 pters, Washington has taken 13 3 pters. Skiles has to address his damn offense... they have become way too perimeter oriented. It is amazing... its like the Bulls and Wizards have switched places. We are trying to become a peremiter team... instead of drivin or dishin it to our big men. 

Maybe the loss of Duhon effected the Bulls more than it looks. The back spasms he experiences before the game screwed us over. We miss his assists and rebounding tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> Pargo is shooting every possible 3 pointer he finds...


People complain about Gordon being a black hole, but pargo is much MUCH worse.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God... Pargo needs to stop shooting. Man... wut the hell did Gordon, Pargo, and Hinrich eat for breakfast.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Bulls are shooting .299 while Washington is shooting .459 from the field. Bulls have taken 28 3 pters, Washington has taken 13 3 pters. Skiles has to address his damn offense... they have become way too perimeter oriented. It is amazing... its like the Bulls and Wizards have switched places. We are trying to become a peremiter team... instead of drivin or dishin it to our big men.
> 
> Maybe the loss of Duhon effected the Bulls more than it looks. The back spasms he experiences before the game screwed us over. We miss his assists and rebounding tonight.



Nope. They played the same way last game.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> People complain about Gordon being a black hole, but pargo is much MUCH worse.


I want Gordon to be a black hole. With the loss of Deng and Curry, he is the most reliable scorer on the team, and him with the ball in his hand means less shots for the even less reliable scorers. He is having an off night...I still want him to put up shots.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben+Pargo+Kirk 9-41


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Future said:


> Bulls are shooting .299 while Washington is shooting .459 from the field. Bulls have taken 28 3 pters, Washington has taken 13 3 pters. Skiles has to address his damn offense... they have become way too perimeter oriented. It is amazing... its like the Bulls and Wizards have switched places. We are trying to become a peremiter team... instead of drivin or dishin it to our big men.
> 
> Maybe the loss of Duhon effected the Bulls more than it looks. The back spasms he experiences before the game screwed us over. We miss his assists and rebounding tonight.


 Duhon's loss killed us. I don't think you see Dixon go off on us with Duhon on him. Kinda makes you wonder how much Pax is willing to pay to retain his services.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Nope. They played the same way last game.


 We were destroyed by Etan Thomas last game. I haven't paid too much attention to the stats this game, but I don't think their bigs (outside of Jamison) have done much this game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright, only lose by single digits and keep them under 100.

Take a step in the right direction momentum wise, and leave this positive end as the last thing in your head.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Haha - 8 pt game


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Down to an 8 point game. Still too little too late, but they're making an admirable go of it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Time to go T-Mac on them.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't like the Wizards stealin our "hit the road jack" theme....

THIEVES!! DIABOLICAL!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

So much for those earlier claims that Chicago is a strong minded team and Washington is a weak one.

The Bulls are clearly the team with the more fragile phsyce. The Wizards have responded the way we thought the Bulls would.

Oh, and even though we cut the lead down. I don't see any moral victories in this game. 

The Wizards have blown us out both games at the MCI Center and our going back to Chicago holding their heads up high. Series is tied 2-2. 

Momentum = Washington.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sp00k said:


> We were destroyed by Etan Thomas last game. I haven't paid too much attention to the stats this game, but I don't think their bigs (outside of Jamison) have done much this game.



I'm speaking of course about our own offense. I can't count how many times we took a few dribbles and jacked up shots last game with less than 2 passes. Same thing tonight. That's why our FG% the last 2 games has been aweful.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pargo shooting a 3.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, heady move by Pargo to draw the foul on the 3.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Pargo totally ripped off! He was fouled again on that 3 on the inbounds play.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Wutever Pargo and Ben ate this morning.... they better stay the hell away from it. Find a new routine, because they both shot like garbage.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben should be in to join the 3p fest...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We need Curry and Deng to eat better breakfasts because it's Dixon's birthday.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Piatkowski for 3.

Too bad Arenas isn't missing at the line.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I'm speaking of course about our own offense. I can't count how many times we took a few dribbles and jacked up shots last game with less than 2 passes. Same thing tonight. That's why our FG% the last 2 games has been aweful.


 I dig.

I think our offense the last two games are a result of us losing big early. We took too many threes to catch up and before you know it Washington was running up the score. Today and Saturday we started off the first Q real ugly. I think 4 straight TO's today? If we can ride out the first and stay within striking distance then I like our chances.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's too late anyway...

7 down with 30 secs. at least don't let Arenas get the inbound.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

This reminds of Game 2 and Washington's run at the end. Certainly didn't hurt them in Game 3.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> We need Curry and Deng to eat better breakfasts because it's Dixon's birthday.


Ya, they should eat Dixon's cake.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BTW, if there's a Skiles fan club please add me. This man has refused to quit and as a result Eddie Jordan is sweating.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Happy birthday Dixon - 33 pts , thats nuts of us to let him.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

In the end, it was a horrible game.

Not worth wasting a first half on, let alone a full game. :dead:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

At least it will look like it was a close game in the box score.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Future said:


> At least it will look like it was a close game in the box score.


That is all I wanted after we got down by 28.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I hate Scott Skiles and I hate him with a passion, if he wins coahc of the year, I very well may VOMIT


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Dixon had one hell of a birthday party


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



sloth said:


> That is all I wanted after we got down by 28.


Me too! 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> I hate Scott Skiles and I hate him with a passion, if he wins coahc of the year, I very well may VOMIT


Yep, it was Skiles who couldn't hit a single shot in the first half.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Ugh...

Looks like a Ja Rule night tonight. Starting with "I Cry" then maybe a drano cocktail or something.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Anima said:


> Dixon had one hell of a birthday party


He scored 35..... ouch. 

Whoever wins on Wednesday wins the series in my opinion.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yep, it was Skiles who couldn't hit a single shot in the first half.



It was Skiles fault that we didn't capitalize when we cut in close in the final minutes


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Interloper said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Looks like a Ja Rule night tonight. Starting with "I Cry" then maybe a drano cocktail or something.



Man, I post one time and this is what I get...


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> I hate Scott Skiles and I hate him with a passion, if he wins coahc of the year, I very well may VOMIT


How is this Skiles fault?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Hmm. I like that we came back there at the end. Putting a little doubt in the back of the wizards' heads.

All we have to do is hold home court. Very do-able against this wizards team.

Get the United Center rocking folks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> I hate Scott Skiles and I hate him with a passion, if he wins coahc of the year, I very well may VOMIT


Why, because he got a team featuring

-- a 2nd-round rookie starting at PG
-- a 6'3" white guy at SG
-- 2 starters (one our leading scorer) out for a big chunk of the season, including the critical last stretch
-- 2 less-than-starting-material 6'9" guys starting at the posts

to the third best record in the East while generating a postseason berth?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

sinkingship said:


> How is this Skiles fault?



For not playing our best playe rin his best time, which also happened to be a time in which we had a chance to take the game, although Pargo played well, but the last two posessions were pointless with Hinrich going for lay-ups and us comitting turnovers earlier on when we first broke in were un-needed as Gordon would have simply scored a basket or set somebody else up


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> For not playing our best playe rin his best time, which also happened to be a time in which we had a chance to take the game, although Pargo played well, but the last two posessions were pointless with Hinrich going for lay-ups and us comitting turnovers earlier on when we first broke in were un-needed as Gordon would have simply scored a basket or set somebody else up


Gordon shot 7.7% from the field tonight. He's shooting 12.5% from the field at the MCI Center for the series.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> It was Skiles fault that we didn't capitalize when we cut in close in the final minutes



This is utter stupidity bordering on outright insanity. Without Skiles' careful coaching of the final minutes, we wouldn't have cut it close at all.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Why, because he got a team featuring
> 
> -- a 2nd-round rookie starting at PG
> -- a 6'3" white guy at SG
> ...



Nope, I liked him for the most part during the regular season, I have despised him sense Game 2 and tonight was just as bad-- oh wait, no, it was actually worse


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Why, because he got a team featuring
> 
> -- a 2nd-round rookie starting at PG
> -- *a 6'3" white guy at SG*
> ...


What does Hinrich's race have to do with anything?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

At least we made it respectable. That's a small victory in it self. I know, sounds lame but considering the way we played for 3 qtrs.......that 4th qtr was only a positive and gave us much needed momentum heading into Game 5.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What does it matter anyways. Whoever wins this series will be physically manhandled by the Miami Heat like a group of fresh meat in prison.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Nope, I liked him for the most part during the regular season, I have despised him sense Game 2 and tonight was just as bad-- oh wait, no, it was actually worse



Sounds to me like you just need a scapegoat.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> This is utter stupidity bordering on outright insanity. Without Skiles' careful coaching of the final minutes, we wouldn't have cut it close at all.



No- the Wizards simnply let there guard down, all I give us credit for is actually putting a hand in there face when they were shooting


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Nope, I liked him for the most part during the regular season, I have despised him sense Game 2 and tonight was just as bad-- oh wait, no, it was actually worse


Hinrich shouldve been in when we were at that 13 hump we coudnt get over.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> For not playing our best playe rin his best time, which also happened to be a time in which we had a chance to take the game, although Pargo played well, but the last two posessions were pointless with Hinrich going for lay-ups and us comitting turnovers earlier on when we first broke in were un-needed as Gordon would have simply scored a basket or set somebody else up


 Good God, surely you jest. Was it the best players or Pargo, Griffen, and company that brought us back from that deficit?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Anima said:


> What does Hinrich's race have to do with anything?


Nothing. He's actually Chinese.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon shot 7.7% from the field tonight. He's shooting 12.5% from the field at the MCI Center for the series.



That has absolutely nothing to do with how he will play in teh final minutes of a basketball game, he's a whole new player


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Man, I post one time and this is what I get...


LOL. I didn't even see your post, seriously. The mood needs to be lightened.

And I was being serious myself. This loss is terrible. Only the sounds of Ruleness can help pull me through it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Sounds to me like you just need a scapegoat.



This is possible, however, in all honesty, I dont know what a scapegoat is....is that like when your just looking for a way out?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

If gordon wouldve made 4 or 5 of his shots we wouldve had a much better chance.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> For not playing our best playe rin his best time, which also happened to be a time in which we had a chance to take the game, although Pargo played well, but the last two posessions were pointless with Hinrich going for lay-ups and us comitting turnovers earlier on when we first broke in were un-needed as Gordon would have simply scored a basket or set somebody else up


Yep. Your right.

If Tim Floyd was the coach, we certainly would have won this game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with how he will play in teh final minutes of a basketball game, he's a whole new player


Well, except for the fact that his shooting in D.C. has been nothing short of atrocious -- regardless of quarter. Are you actually being serious?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with how he will play in teh final minutes of a basketball game, he's a whole new player


No, he's not.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Good God, surely you jest. Was it the best players or Pargo, Griffen, and company that brought us back from that deficit?



No, it was the Wizards letting there guard down that led us back from that deficit


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> For not playing our best playe rin his best time, which also happened to be a time in which we had a chance to take the game, although Pargo played well, but the last two posessions were pointless with Hinrich going for lay-ups and us comitting turnovers earlier on when we first broke in were un-needed as Gordon would have simply scored a basket or set somebody else up


Dude, Ben Gordon was the worst Bulls player on the court for the 2nd straight game. 

(Although Pargo did make a go of it for the first 3 quarters...)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

And I would add that our problem down the stretch was a failure to make stops, not a failure to hit shots. We hit a bunch of bit shots in the final minutes. We just couldn't quite stop them on their end. Gordon would have been our stopper?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Skiles looks ready to kill someone. :curse:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> If gordon wouldve made 4 or 5 of his shots we wouldve had a much better chance.



This is very true, but in a sense, During three quarters of play Ben Gordon is just a good rookie, who like other rookies can play horrible, but in the final minutes all of a sudden he is one of the most clutch players in NBA history.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> This is possible, however, in all honesty, I dont know what a scapegoat is....is that like when your just looking for a way out?


A scapegoat is a lesbian satyr that throws rocks at people and recites Bukowski when irritated.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

sinkingship said:


> Yep. Your right.
> 
> If Tim Floyd was the coach, we certainly would have won this game.


Possible, but highly unlikely....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Can someone explain why we were doubling up Michael Ruffin and Etan Thomas in the 2nd quarter and leaving Juan Dixon wide open? I mean... seriously. Larry Hughes shot 3-16 but Dixon makes up for his pitiful performance.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Well, except for the fact that his shooting in D.C. has been nothing short of atrocious -- regardless of quarter. Are you actually being serious?



Somewhat.....if it hadn't been for Game 2 I wouldn't have said a word tonight...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> This is very true, but in a sense, During three quarters of play Ben Gordon is just a good rookie,


No he's not. He's a scorer who sometimes scores, sometimes doesn't, but inexorably does very little of anything else.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Dude, Ben Gordon was the worst Bulls player on the court for the 2nd straight game.
> 
> (Although Pargo did make a go of it for the first 3 quarters...)



Agreed, I haven't yet stuck up for Gordon's performance in the time he played tonight, but he never got to play when the other Ben comes out


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Future said:


> Can someone explain why we were doubling up Michael Ruffin and Etan Thomas in the 2nd quarter and leaving Juan Dixon wide open? I mean... seriously. Larry Hughes shot 3-16 but Dixon makes up for his pitiful performance.


 I believe that was Ben and Pargo. I remember one instance where it was Pargo and Pippen and Red were like 'why the **** did he double on Ruffin?!?'


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> No he's not. He's a scorer who sometimes scores, sometimes doesn't, but inexorably does very little of anything else.


What are you trying to say? That Ben Gordon isn't a good rookie?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

sp00k said:


> I believe that was Ben and Pargo. I remember one instance where it was Pargo and Pippen and Red were like 'why the **** did he double on Ruffin?!?'



Yea, Skiles told Pargo specifically not to double Ruffin and make sure you stay with Dixon.

And I's believe pretty much anything about Ben's (lack of) defense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is it a scientific fact that Gordon always goes off for 20+ in every fourth quarter he plays? What are the stats for him having effective fourth quarters during games he shoots 10+ shots in the previous three quarters of the contest while making less than 10% of them? I bet it's nothing near correlative to the clips they show on ESPN.

That said, when he's shooting the ball decently or better, he's absolutely one of the top guys in the league you want shooting the ball in crunchtime.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Is it a scientific fact that Gordon always goes off for 20+ in every fourth quarter he plays? What are the stats for him having effective fourth quarters during games he shoots 10+ shots in the previous three quarters of the contest while making less than 10% of them? I bet it's nothing near illustrative of the clips they show on ESPN.
> 
> That said, when he's shooting the ball decently or better, he's absolutely one of the top guys in the league you want shooting the ball in crunchtime.



Obviously I can't pull up a stat for you on that, but I'd still take Ben shooting the ball in clutch time over anyone else on this team (other than Hinrich when hot, maybe Pargo if hot) when he's not on. I remember towards the end of the year against the Knicks he had a TERRIBLE game but still hit the game winner and was carried off the floor by Tyson


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> What are you trying to say? That Ben Gordon isn't a good rookie?


Not at all.

I'm saying that Ben Gordon is a _great_ rookie with one phenomenal skill (volume scoring) that is one of the best examples of said skill I've seen in years, but that he's also a very one-dimensional player and, when not scoring, doesn't do much else in terms of impacting the game on either end of the court.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles postgame:

_where i come from that would called be a whooping and there'd be a word in front of it

would be an understatement to say they attacked us we had no answers

juan got it going had trouble stopping him

looked wide eyed their athleticism got to us

lacy: is attrition catching up - lose duhon? we wilted - we thought we'd have more life than that.

kc: concern about ben's slump? we need ben to make shots - but it's his first playoffs - he's rescued us enough. others have to step up

not going to change the lineup

defensive assignments blown 

halftime message: this is a valuable lesson, we still have homecourt

they let juan get going - not to take anything against him but we weren't very attentive to him._


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I'm saying that Ben Gordon is a _great_ rookie with one phenomenal skill (volume scoring) that is one of the best examples of said skill I've seen in years, but that he's also a very one-dimensional player and, when not scoring, doesn't do much else in terms of impacting the game on either end of the court.



I couldn't agree with you much more. He doesnt play any defense, and is very one-dimensional. But in the clutch his stats in scoring and passing go about 10x. How many game winners has Ben missed this year? Seriously? What he's shooting that game doesn't really matter, and his passing is good, there have been a couple times this year he drew the double team and hit an open man in clutch time.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Obviously I can't pull up a stat for you on that, but I'd still take Ben shooting the ball in clutch time over anyone else on this team (other than Hinrich when hot, maybe Pargo if hot) when he's not on. I remember towards the end of the year against the Knicks he had a TERRIBLE game but still hit the game winner and was carried off the floor by Tyson



yeah. but he sucked tonight. bigtime. skiles had the right call. but cheer up. tomorrow should be a big day for ben. sixth man is announced. hopefully he wins and carries that momentum home wednesday. 

he needs to walk the walk. he was limping tonight. really bad.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just got back from the library. I don't have NBA Tv, and I didn't follow the Gamecast since I have two finals tomorrow. Can anyone explain to me what happened, and how Juan Dixon had a career night? Whose Birthday is it on Wed? Jared Jeffries?

Someone please tell me what happened. I gotta go study again, so I don't feel like checking the whole thread. Thank You.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Can someone tell me if Tyson Chandler will ever learn to play offense? Sure he's good at getting to the line with awkward shots that have no chance, but as soon as the Wizards realize that fouling him would be a waste of their time, those points will disappear too. It's just frustrating because you could tell not having Curry really hurt us tonight. When the jumpers weren't falling, we needed an inside presence. Othella was alright but almost non-existant most of the time.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



theanimal23 said:


> Just got back from the library. I don't have NBA Tv, and I didn't follow the Gamecast since I have two finals tomorrow. Can anyone explain to me what happened, and how Juan Dixon had a career night? Whose Birthday is it on Wed? Jared Jeffries?
> 
> Someone please tell me what happened. I gotta go study again, so I don't feel like checking the whole thread. Thank You.


On a similar note, I was watching the game in a bar and didn't have audio. Why did Chapu play so little? Did Skiles just think it was a bad matchup?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_WASHINGTON (AP) -- A blocked 3-point attempt on the first possession, an intercepted pass on the second and a steal on the third.

Who said Washington doesn't have a defense?

The Wizards wouldn't let the Bulls anywhere near the rim in the opening minutes Monday night, rattling their opponents early and often in a 106-99 victory that evened their first-round playoff series at two games apiece.

Juan Dixon, who appealed for his coach's faith in a parking lot powwow after a 1-for-10 performance in Game 3, scored a career-high 35 points, popping endless jumpers to help build the lead early and stave off the comeback threat until late.

Game 5 is Wednesday night in Chicago in a series in which the home team is 4-0, hardly surprising given both teams' youth and postseason inexperience.

Kirk Hinrich and Jannero Pargo scored 18 points each to lead the Bulls, whose backups made the game somewhat interesting with a 13-0 fourth quarter run that cut the lead to 13 -- then a 8-0 run that trimmed the lead to eight with 1:07 remaining. Pargo even got the deficit to six with a 3-pointer with 24 seconds remaining.

The Bulls, though were trying to recover from a 28-point deficit, and they simply ran out of time.

*For all intents and purposes, the game was decided by an opening sequence that would test even a team of wily veterans -- and gave little hope for a Chicago team has lost 10 straight at the MCI Center. The Wizards have won six straight overall at their arena.*

The Bulls didn't even get a rebound until Antonio Davis pulled one down more than 4½ minutes into the game. By then, the score was 17-3. They didn't get a field goal until Hinrich drove for a layup with more than five minutes elapsed. The score was 29-15 after one quarter and 61-37 at halftime.

The Wizards were justly criticized for lacking a cohesive halfcourt defense in the losses at Chicago in Games 1 and 2, prompting to coach Eddie Jordan to play more zone in Saturday's Game 3 victory. Jordan used both Monday, with plenty of success: The Bulls shot 24 percent in the first half and 34 percent for the game.

*When the Bulls did get open looks, they often missed badly. Andres Nocioni threw up a brick in the first quarter, Davis missed a simple tip-in in the second quarter, and Tyson Chandler missed twice while under the rim late in the half.*

When it was over, Hinrich was 6-for-17 from the field. Ben Gordon, who has been bothered by a bad cold, went 1-for-13. Pargo was 6-for-17.

Chris Duhon, bothered by back spasms during the morning shootaround, started but played just nine minutes and didn't score.

Meanwhile, Dixon found his shooting touch. He was so bothered by his output in Game 3 that he approached Jordan in the parking garage afterward, keeping the coach from driving off for 10 minutes while appealing for another chance.

Dixon responded by making 11 of 15 field goals, including 3 of 4 3-pointers, and all 10 of his free throws. He had scored 25 points in the first three games combined.

The Wizards opened the second half with a basket by Antawn Jamison and a dunk by Brendan Haywood, extending the lead to 28 points. The Bulls put together a modest run, led by Othella Harrington, to pull within 19, but Dixon scored all of Washington's points in a 9-3 run to start the fourth quarter and put the lead at 26.

That's when the backup Bulls made their 13-point spurt, capped by a 3-pointer by Eric Piatkowski that made the score 89-76. Pargo's 3-pointer with 1:07 remaining made it 94-86, but the Wizards made their last 12 free throws to hold on for the win.
...


Game notes
... Four Wizards players -- Arenas, Hughes, Jamison and Dixon -- were warned by the NBA for wearing their shorts too long in Game 3. All four had their shorts pulled up a little higher Monday. ... _



_that's_ what happened 




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250502027


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



johnston797 said:


> On a similar note, I was watching the game in a bar and didn't have audio. Why did Chapu play so little? Did Skiles just think it was a bad matchup?


Good question. I did have audio but they didnt talk much about it. Kinda strange actually...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Just got home and saw the comcast sports report and the score.

First Etan, now Juan.

It's kinda like losing to Pargo.

Oh...wait...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



mizenkay said:


> _WASHINGTON (AP)
> *When the Bulls did get open looks, they often missed badly. Andres Nocioni threw up a brick in the first quarter, Davis missed a simple tip-in in the second quarter, and Tyson Chandler missed twice while under the rim late in the half.*
> 
> When it was over, Hinrich was 6-for-17 from the field. Ben Gordon, who has been bothered by a bad cold, went 1-for-13. Pargo was 6-for-17._


_

How do you decide what to put in BOLD?_


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> yeah. but he sucked tonight. bigtime. skiles had the right call. but cheer up. tomorrow should be a big day for ben. sixth man is announced. hopefully he wins and carries that momentum home wednesday.
> 
> he needs to walk the walk. he was limping tonight. really bad.



Whoa! I didnt know 6th man was announced tomorrow! I cant wait, I am going to be wondering all day at school......


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Why, because he got a team featuring
> 
> -- a 2nd-round rookie starting at PG
> -- a 6'3" white guy at SG
> ...


Do you think Paxson did a good job stocking the team with talent for this season?

I seemingly agree with you... Skiles has done an incredible job this season with what he's been given.

This Cinderella story appears to be coming to an end. I can only hope that Gordon will decide to show up for Wednesday... or that Chapu or Hinrich play some of their best ball ever... like they have done in some of the games we have won this series.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> Do you think Paxson did a good job stocking the team with talent for this season?


Told you some people would be less than ecstatic with a win and less than devestated with a loss.

K4--> Yes. As evidenced by the WHOLE of the season, the answer is YES.



Edit: just noticed after I posted: _ Last edited by kukoc4ever : Today at 11:15 PM._


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

Just got back from Juan Dixon's birthday party!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

I’m pining for Curry

I’m pining for Deng

I’m pining for Gordon to start hitting some freaking shots.

I’m pining for AD to turn back the clock.

I’m pining for Hinrich to become a star.

I’m pining for Game 1 Chapu.

Game 5 starting lineup
Hinrich
Gordon
Chapu
Chandler
AD

Leave it all on the floor. Our starting lineup has been pretty much smoked every game in this series… even some of the games we’ve won.

Ben Gordon needs to emerge.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> I’m pining for Jamal



Heh.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



GB said:


> Heh.


Give it up man. I'm not interested in this anymore.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> Do you think Paxson did a good job stocking the team with talent for this season?
> 
> I seemingly agree with you... Skiles has done an incredible job this season with what he's been given.
> 
> This Cinderella story appears to be coming to an end. I can only hope that Gordon will decide to show up for Wednesday... or that Chapu or Hinrich play some of their best ball ever... like they have done in some of the games we have won this series.


Whoa, how the pendulum swings. We're 3-0 against the Wiz at home. And they can play a bad game too, you know.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

just got back. wow, what a bummer. Hopefully Game 5 we turn it around.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> Give it up man. I'm not interested in this anymore.


Actions always tell the truth.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Whoa, how the pendulum swings. We're 3-0 against the Wiz at home. And they can play a bad game too, you know.


Yes they can.

But now the loss of Duhon coupled with Curry and Deng is getting to be too much for me to bear.

Hinrich or Gordon need to step up and carry this team to a victory (at least on the offensive end). I hope its on Wednesday.

Our guards are getting destroyed out there.

And our old/pudgy big men are not getting to those loose balls or rebounds.

And what the hell happened to Chapu? Screw the scoring… where’s the guy that was all over the court in game 1 getting those loose balls?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



GB said:


> Actions always tell the truth.


I forgot. Paxson can't be questioned. My bad. He’s Hinrich-esque.

I get pissed off when I see Larry Hughes toy with our guard in a playoff game and we don't really have an answer. Not the overall night from Hughes... Dixon took care of us pretty well... along with Arenas of course... but just the ball behind the head move. ****. Pisses me off.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> Do you think Paxson did a good job stocking the team with talent for this season?


No way! 

Gordon
Deng
Duhon
Nocioni
Pike
Othella
Etc.

What a crappy job acquiring talent! 

:dead:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> No way!
> 
> Gordon
> Deng
> ...


I didn't say it was a crappy job. And I also said for this year.... not just acquiring talent.

One of the main premises behind the Skiles COY argument seems to be the lack of talent (for this year). Its used as the tie-breaker to seperate him from all the other worthy candidates.

And I think we're seeing what happens when Pike, Othella and THE HAWK are asked to be more than 9th,10th or 11th men.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Any team that loses 2 starters and has a 3rd that plays limited minutes under duress, and has its main 6th man under the weather with the flu is going to find it very difficult to win any game, let alone a playoff game against a team that plays very well at home.

Lets win Game 5.

If Duhon doesn't play Game 5, it could be time to start Gordon (assuming he is feeling better), based on our slow starts, with Pargo filling his role off the bench.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

The bandwagon empties pretty quick around these parts. :boohoo:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Benny the Bull said:


> If Duhon doesn't play Game 5, it could be time to start Gordon (assuming he is feeling better), based on our slow starts, with Pargo filling his role off the bench.


Agree 100%.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



Frankensteiner said:


> The bandwagon empties pretty quick around these parts. :boohoo:


I'm sure if the Bulls win on Wednesday the bandwagon will be full again. So goes the manic nature of a Bulls message board.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

The Bulls can still win the series, but tonight they truely looked like the Bulls of old. I started wondering why we won all those games in April without Curry and Deng. I mean we played creampuffs for the most part, and when tested we didn't do too well. We need Deng and Curry badly, without them I don't think we are a playoff team over the course of a full season much less capible of winning a playoff series


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



kukoc4ever said:


> One of the main premises behind the Skiles COY argument seems to be the lack of talent (for this year). Its used as the tie-breaker to seperate him from all the other worthy candidates.



I think the premises are:

1. Reversing 6 years of losing.
2. Ubelievably turning the team around after an 0-9 start by going 47-26 to finish the year.
3. Winning while relying heavily on rookies and inexperienced players. (This may be what you mean by lack of talent for this year, but using the word "talent" is misplaced. Experience is really the issue.)


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Considering how depleted we are, I think 2-2 in this series so far is a good result. Washigton is a damn good ball club, loaded with tough match ups. If they play as a team, playing their style of ball, we will have a very difficult time beating them, even with all of our players healthy.

The Bulls are not a championship caliber team. With the injury situation they are going to have to play their best and get some favorable calls to win games. Still, what they have accomplished so far is nothing short of a miracle. Last year at this time everyone was talking draft and free agents. This year we are in the middle of a great playoff series.

If the Bulls lose the next 2 games it does not take away from a remarkable year. Remember where we were! Many people still suffer from post dynasty hangover and think this is a team comparable to the MJ Bulls. Get real!

We still have a real chance to win this series. Gear up for the next few games, and cheer the boys on until the end. They have had an unbelievable run that still has a decent chance to continue.

And the best part is that we actually have a bright future! Remember the Krause days, with no light whatsoever at the end of the tunnel? We have bright light now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> The bandwagon empties pretty quick around these parts. :boohoo:


I agree, sheesh. I'm angrier at the Bulls than anyone else for their half assed play, but now we are attacking players? Asking for so and so to be cut, and so and so to be traded?

I don't want no changes to our core as of right now. I just want them to go back to playing ****ing winning basketball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching the replay now. Tyson isolation backing in and posting up is not a pretty sight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

wow, watching the replay, if Duhon was in the second half, we would have had a better shot at this game. Pargo had so many ugly turnovers and bad shots late.

geez, the Wizards were trying to give us birthday presents in the 4th quarter and we just threw this thing away. If Pike and Griffin can play like this not in garbage time, I will be happy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sinkingship said:


> Considering how depleted we are, I think 2-2 in this series so far is a good result. Washigton is a damn good ball club, loaded with tough match ups. If they play as a team, playing their style of ball, we will have a very difficult time beating them, even with all of our players healthy.
> 
> The Bulls are not a championship caliber team. With the injury situation they are going to have to play their best and get some favorable calls to win games. Still, what they have accomplished so far is nothing short of a miracle. Last year at this time everyone was talking draft and free agents. This year we are in the middle of a great playoff series.
> 
> ...


Very nice post!!! I agree. Injuries have hurt us. Duhon is playing hurt. But we have won two games, are coming home. If we lose the series? We get Deng and Curry back next season to make another run. 

Last night if we hit some of our shots, who knows what would have happened? Duhon, Gordon, Nocioni could not throw the ball in the ocean. 

This season has been very enjoyable!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Benny the Bull said:


> Any team that loses 2 starters and has a 3rd that plays limited minutes under duress, and has its main 6th man under the weather with the flu is going to find it very difficult to win any game, let alone a playoff game against a team that plays very well at home.
> 
> Lets win Game 5.


Thank You.

I don't know what people are expecting from the Bulls. This is what a highly inexperienced and banged up team looks like on the road in the postseason. People got way too carried away with our 1st 2 victories. Calling the Wizards all kinds of names while we became the Chicago Einsteins for doing what most home teams are supposed to and SHOULD do.

I'm not panicking at all. I won't until the Wizards can prove they can win at the UC.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



johnston797 said:


> How do you decide what to put in BOLD?



well, i had commented earlier in the thread that it was a brickfest, so that quote kinda leaped out at me and hit me on the head like, well, a brick.

but i get your point, i think. the other sentence should have been bolded too. 

the other quote i bolded about the three turnovers to start the game was pretty accurate too - from jump they just looked pained and scared. 

BUT the wiz almost let the bulls right back in the game. if there is any "valuable" lesson or momentum to be had, that's it. i hope. 

i am about to go post congrats to ben in his sixth man thread, but i will say it here too:

time to walk the walk little man! head cold or not, that was just inexecusable. i am sorry. but i am so angry about how they approached this game. i want to throw a......brick!! 


:meditate:

ok, we'll be ok.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 4 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 6:30pm CSN / CSN-CHI / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> I think the premises are:
> 
> 1. Reversing 6 years of losing.
> 2. Ubelievably turning the team around after an 0-9 start by going 47-26 to finish the year.
> 3. Winning while relying heavily on rookies and inexperienced players. (This may be what you mean by lack of talent for this year, but using the word "talent" is misplaced. Experience is really the issue.)


"talent for this year".... "experience"... whatever. 

Still... the main tie-breaker for Skiles is that the team was not built to win this season.


----------

